# Injury Help



## phoenix (Mar 8, 2007)

All right folks, I'm testing for my 2nd black in 15 days. Last night, my back started twinging for some reason...today, it's flat out paining me. 

The pain is just a bit below the center of my back, but not I think into the "Lower Back". It is just to the right of the spine (literally, IMMEDIATELY on the right side of the spine). 

Now, I think I have plenty of time to heal up, but I've never hurt my back before. That being said, ANY advice? Heat, cold? Stretching? Massage? 

Just need some advice for the olde (er..middle-aged ;-) back.

Thanks!

Sean


----------



## rutherford (Mar 8, 2007)

You should get this checked out by a medical practitioner and get their clearance to test.

Good luck!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 12, 2007)

rutherford said:


> You should get this checked out by a medical practitioner and get their clearance to test.
> 
> Good luck!


Agreed, you could do more damage if you are not well when you test. 

For the pain alternate heat and cold, take advil or something like that, drink plenty of water and the occasional stretch might be good but dont overdue it

B


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2007)

rutherford said:


> You should get this checked out by a medical practitioner and get their clearance to test.
> 
> Good luck!


 

Rutherford is right make sure there is no damage that you are not aware of go see the doctor


----------



## morph4me (Mar 12, 2007)

Defintely have it checked out by a doctor and/or chiropractor . Once you hurt your back it's for life. When mine goes out I'm in bed for at least a week, and that isn't fun.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 12, 2007)

i tested for second 15 days after i got rear ended, despite my doctor's recommendation.  that was in 2000.

my back still clicks and twinges any time i do a front kick with my left leg.

seriously, heed the wise advice of the other posters.  go check with a doc.


----------

